# Winter Coat



## deenak (Oct 10, 2007)

I live in Iowa and I am concerned that my two nigerian dwarf wethers are not getting their winter coat yet. They are 6 mos old. Our pygmy has a full coat already she is 3 yrs. I don't want them to be cold this winter


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

so far my pygmies have started their winter coat while the nigerians haven't.......It must be a breed thing.

don't put anything on them at night, they need the cold to stimulate their bodies to produce the warm downy undercoat.


----------



## deenak (Oct 10, 2007)

ok thanks good to know it is a breed thing--I don't think I could put any thing on them if I tried because Leo likes to eat clothing it would be in shreds by morning. they are all shut in the barn at night so they should be all right


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

It's funny that one does and one doesn't! My ND doe has a lot of fluff while my buckling doesn't...and my pygmy/nigi girls have some but not as much as my ND! They know what they need right? Hope so cause I am not about to crochet sweaters for the tubbies!! :lol:


----------



## PACE (Oct 8, 2007)

Pace and Shanti, the Nigerians are all fluffy and puffy and generally round  while Melino has a thin coat and is just thinner in general, but he stands the hair on end when it's cold and is just fine. I think he handles the cold better than the Nigerians (he's an Alpine) In the summer Pace and Shanti will stay out in the sun all day while Melino just flops in the shade, and now he is more perky and playful with short hair. Pace and Shanti already have thick coats. I think they just need it to stay warm, where as Melino is just fine with a light "jacket."


----------

